# New Video of Desert Tortoise with the Broken Jaw/Beak Eating



## Candy (Jul 2, 2011)

I hope this works.  I took it today while feeding him cactus. You can't really see his jaw, but you can see how he likes to eat. He seems to be doing quite fine, though he does seem to get tired rather easily. He sleeps most of the day, but that might just be from being underfed for 6 months. I could really get attached to something this cute.  Just click on the picture and it should come up.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 2, 2011)

I am glad to see him eating with almost no difficulty just a little, might I make a suggestion to help him eat easier? try a bowl or something with s high lip so he can scoop it up easier.

Video worked fine for me.


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 2, 2011)

I couldn't see the video, but that's because of my phone. Glad to hear he has a good appetite.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 2, 2011)

Glad you are dedicated to the tortoise.. He is awesome..


----------



## terryo (Jul 2, 2011)

Aww Candy, that was a great video. How can you part with him! If I had a bit of land, and a bigger house, I think I could become an animal hoarder.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 2, 2011)

I can't see the video, but I am glad he is eating!! You are doing an awesome job Candy!!! He is sooooooooo lucky to have you!! Not to mention, he is one good looking dude!!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 2, 2011)

Glad to see he is eating as if nothing happened. He's definately down the road to recovery!


----------



## Candy (Jul 2, 2011)

I could become one too Terry.  I've got to watch it.  This morning I called and spoke with Linda at the CTTC Foothill Chapter and she said that she would find him a home. This morning my husband and 11 year old son went out in the backyard and put up boards to separate Fernando and him. Do you know that Fernando started pacing back and forth along the boards and tried to climb over to get to Jawbreaker? He definitely could smell that there was another male tortoise in his backyard and he didn't seem to be happy about it. All day he just kept roaming back and forth. He usually hides in the heat of the day, but not today. Linda told me that they can definitely smell each other and I believe her. I could get attached to him quite easily, but I don't want him to get hurt anymore so I have to think of what would be best for him. He is so social though. Whenever he sees me he comes over and he seems so gentle. As you can tell I fed him by hand, I would never try that with Fernando because that would hurt if he bit me. 



Torty Mom said:


> I can't see the video, but I am glad he is eating!! You are doing an awesome job Candy!!! He is sooooooooo lucky to have you!! Not to mention, he is one good looking dude!!



Did you try clicking on the picture?



dmmj said:


> I am glad to see him eating with almost no difficulty just a little, might I make a suggestion to help him eat easier? try a bowl or something with s high lip so he can scoop it up easier.
> 
> Video worked fine for me.



I will have to try that. He seems to be o.k. with only a little difficulty picking it up sometimes.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 2, 2011)

It won't let me because of my firefox.


----------



## Laura (Jul 2, 2011)

have you tried mazuri with him? might help get some good weight on him. and it can be nice and soft and easy to eat. 
he looks great!!


----------



## Candy (Jul 2, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> It won't let me because of my firefox.



Darn it, I'm on Firefox and it lets me look at it. Sorry, I really wanted everyone to see him. He's so cute. 



Laura said:


> have you tried mazuri with him? might help get some good weight on him. and it can be nice and soft and easy to eat.
> he looks great!!



I will have to try some. Where do I buy it from?


----------



## Laura (Jul 2, 2011)

several members sell it.. feed stores that sell Purina can get it.. some might even have in stock.


----------



## Candy (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks I will check it out.  I think that he could use to put some weight on.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 2, 2011)

Just FYI I use firefox and it worked fine for me.


----------



## Shelly (Jul 3, 2011)

I think your Cockatiel is jealous.


----------



## ascott (Jul 3, 2011)

He is beautiful! I bet he was one heck of a Gladiator!!!! He has that very unique look in his eye that the Desert Tortoise only have...very specific appearance of tenacity.....

Fernando absolutely knows he is there....however, if you keep them in two different enclosures, Fernando would get over himself...as long as they never come in contact they both would be fine...just saying is all  You know, like if you kept him and all...


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 3, 2011)

So glad he is able to really chow down  he should start getting more active once he absorbs all those great nutrients.


----------



## Candy (Jul 3, 2011)

Shelly said:


> I think your Cockatiel is jealous.



You're good Shelly! Either that or you have a Cockatiel of your own and know what they sound like.  I actually have two of them and they are rescues too.  Too bad you already have a male or you'd make a good home for him. 



ascott said:


> He is beautiful! I bet he was one heck of a Gladiator!!!! He has that very unique look in his eye that the Desert Tortoise only have...very specific appearance of tenacity.....
> 
> Fernando absolutely knows he is there....however, if you keep them in two different enclosures, Fernando would get over himself...as long as they never come in contact they both would be fine...just saying is all  You know, like if you kept him and all...



I would but am so afraid that one day that they would somehow reach each other and Jawbreaker would get hurt again. 



wrmitchell22 said:


> So glad he is able to really chow down  he should start getting more active once he absorbs all those great nutrients.



That is exactly what I'm hoping will happen. So I'm making him pigout until it does.


----------



## Isa (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful video! Aww Candy, Jawbreker is a real heartbreaker . He looks very happy with you and I am sure he loves being spoiled a lot! What you are doing with the big guy is amazing


----------



## Fernando (Jul 6, 2011)

he was huuuuungry!


----------



## Mary Ellen (Jul 6, 2011)

* I loved watching your video and you feeding him. I'm sure you posted it somewhere, but how did he break his jaw and how did you happen to get him?*


----------



## Candy (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Isa and Fernando, yes he is very hungry.  

Mary Ellen here is the thread about this tortoise and how I got him. 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Pictures-of-Desert-Tortoise-with-Broken-Jaw

O.K. I just looked at the thread and it actually doesn't tell you how he got it broken in the first place, so I'll tell you. He got into a fight with another tortoise and then after the vet glued it back together and told the owner not to put it back with any tortoises he did and it happened again.  Stupid owner.


----------



## Isa (Jul 7, 2011)

Some people are so stupid! Poor Jawbreaker...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 12, 2011)

He looks like he eats good.


----------

